

Document as you go - jrussbowman
http://joerussbowman.tumblr.com/post/9039099142/document-as-you-go

======
rawsyntax
"pretend the next guy is a psycho path with a baseball bat who knows where you
live"

That'll helps to motivate you to write good documentation. And interestingly,
many times it may be you referring to your old documentation.

There's a parallel here with programming, writing good comments,
documentation, and unit tests.

Nice post

